
Why So Many Americans Still Work Multiple Jobs in Strong Market - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-04/why-so-many-americans-still-work-multiple-jobs-in-strong-market
======
MrEfficiency
Did they even answer the question or drop a bunch of stats?

"Dylan Williams, 22, a full-time student pursuing a master’s degree in public
health at George Washington University, earns about $475 a week before taxes
from two minimum-wage jobs at a coffee shop and co-working space in the
nation’s capital."

then

"Also, the higher the education level, the greater the likelihood of holding
more than one job, including in professional and business services, finance,
insurance or real-estate, Gimbel said."

So which is it? People that cant get a job in Industry or highly educated
individuals that work extra?

I did not understand this article's purpose.

